# BELLEVUE | 833 108th Ave. NE | 19 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trammell Crow Plunks Down $24M For Downtown Bellevue Site*












> If you've got land in Western Washington, Trammell Crow wants to buy it and build a tower on top of it. That seems to be the message these days as the developer has just finalized their purchase of a site in downtown Bellevue that will become a 19-story office tower. T-Crow (as we're calling them) paid $24.1M for the 1.5-acre site at 833 108th Ave. N.E. This is just after the company revealed plans to build an office tower in Seattle's Denny Triangle as well as previous plans to add floors to a medical facility at 1124 Columbia St.


----------

